# Where the red fern grows...



## Bojangleez_101 (Apr 29, 2006)

One of my all time favorites but I'd like to have some other opinions on which book has more impact, Where the red fern grows or Old Yeller? :-k


----------



## Selorian (Apr 29, 2006)

Has to be one of my favorites as well.

I personally believe _Where the Red Fern Grows_ carries more of an impact, but like any other thing, it depends on the person.

I may be a little biased though, since I grew up near the Ozarks and Tahlequah (where Billy travels to get Old Dan and Little Ann). I've also spent many nights trailing after coondogs as they chased after those clever raccoons. Some of those nights walking the very same ground the story took place.

A classic book everyone should read. And, if you don't have a tear at the end, it'd be hard to call yourself human.


----------



## XandrilZaax (Apr 29, 2006)

omg, that book was really depressing, but very good nonetheless. It had more impact on me than Old Yeller. I've got no good reason why though...


----------



## mushroompig (Apr 29, 2006)

I liked both stories a lot, but prefer Old Yeller a bit more.  They both deal with issues of death, and death and such moments of loss and separation are essential to the childhood experience at both the literal and metaphorical levels - contrary to the stereotypical and overly saccharine concept of "children's" literature.  Childhood is all about the extreme changes and departures necessary for growing up, so it's only right that death is presented straightforwardly.

Red Fern touches more deeply in terms of symbolism (especially with the red fern as a metaphor), but I liked Old Yeller more because its climax involved a difficult choice which forces the older boy to take responsibility for his own maturity.  In comparison, the protagonist in Red Fern was a bit more passive in that aspect of the story climax.  Both stories are essentially about growing up into manhood, but Old Yeller takes a more proactive path, so the protagonist plays a more heroic role.


----------



## Dresdor (May 3, 2006)

Red fern hit a lot harder than old yeller.  For me at least.


----------



## superchase32 (Aug 11, 2007)

This book is on my top list. We read it in school and watched a film. I will never forget this book, it's always on my mind. It reminds me of family life back at the country in the past century.


----------



## Sayuri007 (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, I forgot about Where the Red Fern Grows, I cried. We read it in elementary class and I remember all the girls crying. It makes me think of another book we read after that...The Summer of the Monkeys.


----------



## TWariner (Sep 22, 2007)

Too sad.  I hate sad stories.  They make me cry.


----------



## cowpops (Feb 13, 2008)

I love sad stories.

But old yeller wasn't worth it.  I just don't think the story is good enough.  Hard to expain.

Where the red fern grows was better, for sure.  Movie AND book.


----------



## virginia (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate to admit this but I've never heard of these books which are obviously quite special.

Do you think I would still enjoy them as a 55-year-old Englander?! (In the same way perhaps as I love Mark Twain?)

I'll look out for them anyway. Thank you.

Virginia


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Feb 21, 2008)

I do what I can to try to forget the books I was forced to read in Grammar School.

Although I will admit, "The Giver" and "The Pigman" were pretty good reads. Oh, and "Mr. Pauper's Penguins." Gotta love a story about a refrigerator full of Penguins.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 21, 2008)

I never read Old Yeller but I had an ex-library copy of Where the Red Fern Grows which I loved. In spite of the fact that I cried everytime I got to the end and I HATE crying over books or movies. Still, it's worth the tears and I need to get a copy for my library since my copy seems to have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Gate (Mar 28, 2008)

ole dan and little anne ...boo hoo


----------



## Gate (Mar 28, 2008)

Read it when I was 10 years old...if only the dogs had not died ...but then the fern would have never been


----------

